# HELP! Adobe Lightroom 5 cannot preview D7100 NEF files!



## timarp000 (Aug 26, 2013)

When i click the import button and select my storage card... It shows all the NEF files selected. If i double click on the thumbnail, it says "Could Not Read Preview"

How do I fix this!?


----------



## kbirger (Oct 10, 2013)

Same here. And presumably I've got the 8.2 version of Camera Raw / Dng Converter. By all rights it should work.


----------



## timarp000 (Oct 11, 2013)

The Problem is Solved. Do not use the USB cable included to connect the camera to your computer. Use a card reader instead and it all works fine.


----------

